# Scollen des Bodys bei Mouseradnutzung



## Purdey (1. April 2011)

Wie realisiert man einen Scrollefekt, der sich nur auf den Body auswirkt? ala http://developers.facebook.com/showcase/


----------



## Sprint (1. April 2011)

Indem du z.B. die entsprechenden Objekte mit position: fixed festnagelst.


----------



## Purdey (1. April 2011)

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Hat beim Header gut geklapt, kann man damit auch 2 Sachen festnageln (Footer und Header) ? Gruß


----------



## Sprint (2. April 2011)

Natürlich. Du kannst beliebig viele Objekte so fixieren.


----------

